# Officer Down: Dwayne Reeves - [Newark, New Jersey]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

07/19/2005

Officer wounded in shooting outside Newark school dies

Officer Down: Dwayne Reeves - [Newark, New Jersey]

Biographical Info

Age: 35

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Officer Reeves died after being shot in head.

Date of Incident: July 18, 2005

Suspect Info: The two suspects in the shooting, Omar Tindell and Hassan Reeds, are both in police custody.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEWARK (AP) A second suspect has been arrested in the shooting death of a school police officer investigating a fight between two students near a city high school.

Officer Dwayne Reeves, 35, a school security officer with full police powers, died Monday after being shot in the head during an exchange of gunfire with a man in a car.

A second officer, Akhia Scott, 27, was treated for a gunshot wound to the hand.

The first suspect, Omar Tindell, 26, of Newark, was shot in the stomach during a confrontation with the officers. He was listed in fair condition at University Hospital.

The name of the second suspect, who had fled the scene, was not immediately given by police.

The shootout occurred about 2 p.m. on the sidewalk outside Weequahic High School, according to Newark police spokesman Derek Glenn. Both officers were on duty and in uniform, he said.

Newark Mayor Sharpe James said Monday the shooting stemmed from a fight involving two female students at the school. One called a relative for assistance, James said, and that person was one of the men who confronted the police officers.

According to Willie Freeman, director for security the Newark School District, the officers approached a car and "there was a confrontation that took place and that's when they exchanged fire."

Newark School Superintendent Marion A. Bolden credited the officers with containing a potentially dangerous situation at the school, which had just let students out after a summer school session. Reeves was a hero, she said.

Reeves, a four-year police veteran, had recently been assigned to the high school, Freeman said. He died at 5:25 p.m. at University Hospital in Newark, according to hospital spokesman Rogers Ramsey.

Glenn said the two lawmen were trained by the Newark Police Department and had full police powers, but are employed by the school district.

The shooting occurred about a block from the school's main entrance, near the football field and stadium. The last Newark officer killed in the line of duty was Melvin Lisojo, on June 24, 2003, when his car was struck by a drunken driver who ran a red light.


----------

